
Crypto boss dies suddenly with password to clients' £110m - walterbell
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world/crypto-boss-dies-suddenly-with-password-to-clients-%C2%A3110m/ar-BBTawfb?ocid=chromentp
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dies%20-explodes%20-Everest%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dies%20-explodes%20-Everest%20-Wright%20-Adams%20-Eating&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

------
coldtea
> _Canada 's leading cryptocurrency exchange company has said it cannot repay
> $190m (£110m) to clients because its founder died with their passwords._

LOL. If that's their "leading" exchange, consider how the lesser ones are run.

Well, those people didn't trust the traditional banking establishment. They
"stuck it to the man" and invested in the "future of money".

Good luck now getting their 100+ million...

